# breeding in my aquarium pycocentrus natt



## Michel 57 (May 13, 2008)

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=ua5vcms9A9o&...feature=related

17 piranhas, 
4 meter , 
2 000 liter


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

pretty sweet


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Excellent video.
Ont-ils finalement pondu et si oui, qu'as-tu fait avec les petits ?


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice video, great music to get the couple in the mood.


----------



## caribad (Jul 27, 2008)

Awesome video! The quality is excellent-I've seen much lower quality on TV (animal planet Discovery channel). I agree the music is a perfect compliment. Oh yeah, beautiful tank.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

WOW. Is it just the one pair?

Could i see some full tank shots?


----------



## Michel 57 (May 13, 2008)

Thank you for your comments

Small fishes eat eggs because there is too much

A video of the aquarium complet


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Michel 57 said:


> Thank you for your comments
> 
> Small fishes eat eggs because there is too much
> 
> A video of the aquarium complet


Thanks
Have you ever had problems with the plants being uprooted from the sand, or is there a different substrate under the sand?


----------



## Michel 57 (May 13, 2008)

There is only some sand on centimetres 7


----------



## çavuşoğlu (Feb 2, 2007)

Nice video


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Great video& beautiful tank!! Do you play that music to get them in the mood? j/k


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

sweet stuff man


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats awesome! Muy Bien!


----------

